# [Boot Animations/Wallpapers] NFL Teams - [10.22.11] - Sicklysuite



## Sicklysuite

Hi everyone!

*Welcome to Sicklysuite's NFL Custom Boot Animation and Wallpaper Combos!*

These are all original and designed from the ground up. Enjoy and please stay mature on this thread. Remember to hit that "Thanks" button or alternatively you could buy me a beer!

Project Status: In Progress
Projected Finish Date: A little longer than I had initially hoped. Was gonna try to finish this project before the end of October... that's obviously not going to happen. So I am hoping to have at least half of the project done by... December? Just so you guys know I have had a lot going on and I'm about to go on vacation... so to those who are patiently waiting, thank you for your understanding.


Oakland Raiders: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

Pittsburgh Steelers: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

Chicago Bears: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

New England Patriots: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

Greenbay Packers: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

Carolina Panthers: Done - Boot Animation (.mtz) / (.zip) / Wallpaper

New Orleans Saints: In Progress
St. Louis Rams: -
Philadelphia Eagles: -
Seattle Seahawks: -
Indianapolis Colts: -
Baltimore Ravens: -
Atlanta Falcons: -
Miami Dolphins: -
Cincinnati Bengals: -
Detroit Lions: -
New York Giants: -
Kansas City Chiefs: -
San Diego Chargers: - 
Dallas Cowboys: -
Jacksonville Jaguars: -
Tennessee Titans: -
Minnesota Vikings: -
Cleveland Browns: -
Houston Texans: -
Tampa Bay Buccaneers: -
Washington Redskins: -
Denver Broncos: -
Arizona Cardinals: -
San Francisco 49ers: -
Buffalo Bills: -
New York Jets: -

*Previews*

*Pittsburgh Steelers* 








*Chicago Bears* 








*Green Bay Packers* 








*NEW**Carolina Panthers*


----------



## Sicklysuite

Reserved...


----------



## reygeoffrey

Will this. Work on captivate

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sicklysuite

"reygeoffrey said:


> Will this. Work on captivate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


Yes. These will work on any android device! Tell your friends!


----------



## reygeoffrey

Is there a boot for falcons jets or pqxkers

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sicklysuite

"reygeoffrey said:


> Is there a boot for falcons jets or pqxkers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


Yes look at the OP...


----------



## reygeoffrey

I'm having a issue applying it, I'm using the proper software and following the steps why is it not working? Earlier this year i had a issue with boot animations, and someone told me it was a kernal 
issue.


----------



## reygeoffrey

I forget if ineed to wipe backup?


----------



## Sicklysuite

"reygeoffrey said:


> I forget if ineed to wipe backup?


No you shouldn't have to do any wipe. Just place the bootanimation.zip in /system/media - and it should work...


----------



## reygeoffrey

Is this the same for all phones?


----------



## Sicklysuite

*Thread Bump* - Updated - Added Carolina Panthers - Thanks to everyone waiting patiently for your team to be finished.


----------



## reygeoffrey

How about we do some NCAA ones?
[twitter]reygeoffrey[/twitter]


----------



## Sicklysuite

\\\"reygeoffrey\\\" said:


> How about we do some NCAA ones?
> [twitter]reygeoffrey[/twitter]


That would be good but unfortunately at this time it\'s not in the scope of this project. These are made from scratch so it takes a while to create each one...


----------



## hecantbreathe

These are awesome! Thanks for your contributions, can't wait for the Lions one!


----------



## uh60james

Thanks for your work, they look great! Looking forward to getting the St. Louis Rams.


----------



## ddloco

Man please don't stop before you finish the St Louis rams u got right there then disappeared please do that one for us I have the HTC amaze running sense 3.0

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kmac940

DALLAS COWBOYS PLEASE!


----------



## adam10

Redskins are pretty far down on the list


----------



## kmac940

You mean...dead skins lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## adam10

kmac940 said:


> You mean...dead skins lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ouch. Somebody's gotta like em

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------

